# Juwel style HO T5 tubes



## awtong (17 Dec 2011)

Hi,

I need to replace the old T5 tubes on my Juwel Vision 450.  The current tubes are 2 x 54W with reflectors.  I would like to get peoples opinion on what type of tubes I should buy to help with plant growth/health but still make the fish look good.  I would class this as a fish system with a lot of plants and not a true aquascape.

Info about the system to help is as follows:

Juwel Vision 450 with high fish stock
lighting is the std 2x HO T5 with reflectors
Filter is an Fx5
No CO2 addition at present
No ferts appart from JBL 7 + 13 root balls
Substrate is fine sand
plants are various crypts, vallis, anubias, apongeton and weeping moss

I am starting to read up about ferts and CO2 so I may start using these in some form soon so expect more rookie questions in other topics soon.

Andy


----------



## Alastair (17 Dec 2011)

Hi mate. I have the vision 450 also, and when I used to have the t5s, I found the jewel daylight tubes to give a much better colour to the tank and greens from the plants were really nice. I found the nature tube too yellow. It's also worth noting that you can't buy just any old t5 to replace them as jewel have an odd fitting size. Arcadia do the j5 tube fir the jewel lights but not sure if this like the plant pro tubes would be very pink. 
Good luck with your tank. I love my 450 :0) 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## awtong (17 Dec 2011)

Yeh I realised they are a weird size.  iquatics do juwel size lamps and other stuff that's where I got my reflectors from.  They have a site and sell on auction sites.  I thought people on here would know of other suppliers I could check out so this is good.

I just checked out the arcadia site.  Would it work if i had the bright daylight tube and replaced the duller nature tube with a plant pro tube?

Love the Vision too I picked mine up cheap in an auction.

Andy


----------



## Alastair (17 Dec 2011)

Iquatics never had the 120cm tubes in when ever I looked. It's down to personal taste really. I guess a colour tube and daylight woud be fine.


----------



## Anderwrw (7 Jan 2012)

I use the iquatics tubes myself have done for a few months now I find them really good especially as they have the buy 2 get 1 free offer I just looked now and they have both the 54w variants in stock for tropical lamps. The other place you could try is is www.lampspecs.co.uk they have 54w tubes at 1149mm length which should fit as the iquatics tubes are either 1200mm or 1147mm so as long as you have the 1147mm you could try lamps specs The ge 860 lamps are only £3.78 plus vat and p&p. Or you could get the grolux lamps but they are £10.55 each plus vat and p&p here are the links for you

Grolux
http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... ia-54-Watt

Ge 860
http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... 54W-865-GE

Hope this helps


----------



## Alastair (7 Jan 2012)

They won't be suitable for a juwel light unit. The length of the fittings are different hence why replacements aren't so straight forward. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Anderwrw (9 Jan 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> They won't be suitable for a juwel light unit. The length of the fittings are different hence why replacements aren't so straight forward.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Iquatics do make juwel compatable lamps and they are part of the 3-4-2 as well so not bad value I'd say


----------



## Alastair (9 Jan 2012)

Anderwrw said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the lampspecs ones mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anderwrw (9 Jan 2012)

Ah right sorry I got confused mate but looking at the length of the tubes on lampspecs they are only 2mm shorter so they may and I stress MAY fit ok


----------



## awtong (13 Jan 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions.  With christmas I haven't done anything about this yet.  I did however find a colour tube that came with all the stuff I got in the tank auction.  I might put this in and see how the tank looks.  Would this be good for plant growth?

Andy


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Jan 2012)

Hi,
   The rule of thumb is that if you can see the light then it will be good for plant growth.

Cheers,


----------

